# [V] CoD Modern Warfare2 Deutsche Version für PS3



## Infinity246 (9. November 2009)

*[V] CoD Modern Warfare2 Deutsche Version für PS3*

habe eine nagelneues PS3 Spiel hier rumliegen, ist noch nichtmal geöffnet: Modern Warfare2 Deutsche PS3 Version, will nicht viel dafür, ehrlich


 da ich es nicht über ebay verkaufen kann, biete ich es hier an, ihr könnt mir vertrauen, habe über 124 Bewertungen bei 100%, kann es aber auch per Nachnahme verschicken, falls jemand Bedenken hat

img193.imageshack.us/img193/8292/014fhz.jpg 

 wenn jemand aus Bremen oder Umgebung kommt, kann ich demjenigen das Spiel sogar persönlich vorbeibringen, bin ja mobil, kostet auch nichts extra


 der Käufer sollte wenigstens den Namen und das Geburtsdatum vom Perso hochladen, alles andere kann ja abgedeckt werden, danke


----------



## fabo-erc (10. November 2009)

*AW: [V] CoD Modern Warfare2 Deutsche Version für PS3*

wieviel willste den dafuer haben?

 -fabo


----------



## Infinity246 (10. November 2009)

*AW: [V] CoD Modern Warfare2 Deutsche Version für PS3*

sind 45 ok, versand geht auf mich, per einschreiben dann


----------

